# poison ivy - help!



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi All,
I was super happy that my house is backed by woods that I did not know of the issues it might cause. The woods aren't very deep, it is a county border which means probably 20-30 feet of forest.

I didn't pay much attention to it at first but after forgetting to put back some pine straw after moving it to put in some plants, I realized the forest started to come into my lawn. Then I tried to push it back by cutting/plucking and throwing back everything I saw that wasn't a plant I put down. Turns out there's poison ivy trees running across.

This is my first encounter with poison ivy so I have no clue where it is but I do know I had hives, rashes etc for 3-4 days. (At first I thought it was a new food ingredient I tried but it didn't reduce after getting a shot at the doctors office, then a neighbor who cleared the forest by a couple of feet behind their property mentioned that there's poison ivy around here.)

What do I do?!! I'm considering hiring landscapers but since its a county border, am I legally allowed to do stuff to it? How expensive is it?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I spray mine with Glyphosate, or if it is near the lawn a mix of a three way spiked with Triclopyr. If its on your property, you can do what you want with it.

https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C867-10&title=Controlling%20Poison%20Ivy%20in%20the%20Landscape


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Glyphosate and Triclopyr mixed together.

Also, PI has a waxy cuticle surrounding its leaves so something like Methylated Seed oil (MSO) is helpful to get the herbicides absorbed into the leaves.

I'll just leave you with this to brighten your day 
Higher temperatures and more carbon dioxide in the atmosphere are stimulating the growth and spread of poison ivy.

https://www.everydayhealth.com/poison-ivy/bigger-stronger-itchier-how-climate-change-making-poison-ivy-more-toxic/#:~:text=May%2017%2C%202019-,Higher%20temperatures%20and%20more%20carbon%20dioxide%20in%20the%20atmosphere%20are,and%20spread%20of%20poison%20ivy.&text=With%20the%20changing%20climate%2C%20the,like%20they're%20on%20steroids.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

****o1 said:


> Glyphosate and Triclopyr mixed together.
> 
> Also, PI has a waxy cuticle surrounding its leaves so something like Methylated Seed oil (MSO) is helpful to get the herbicides absorbed into the leaves.
> 
> ......


This.

And Mechanics hand soap is the stuff to scrub with to get the plant oil off of you. Even if you already have the rash, getting all the oil (Urushiol) off is the most important thing to get the itching to stop!


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oyoDRHpQK0&ab_channel=ExtremeDeerHabitat


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks a lot for all the info, I'll keep all of this in mind.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C867-10&title=Controlling%20Poison%20Ivy%20in%20the%20Landscape


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

david_ said:


>


Yes!!

Great visuals for how this works.

As a mechanic that worked in the outdoor/green industry for a few years, (and grew up agricultural...), you learn a few things!

And there's a reason I keep a bottle of Fast Orange/Gojo/Lava Soap near the shower.  I still do this, even though my current property doesn't have, nor is likely, to have poison anything growing on it.


----------

